# My Crypts emerged set up on 2005 August.



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The Crypto-Dome









Some crypts in

Pygmaea.









A beautiful wendtii "Tropica"









Close up








Uenoi
http://www.acuaforos.net/aquatika/fotos/crypblog/cryptouneoi17072005800.jpg[/img]

A baby uenoi









Longicauda









Greetings from Spain


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome Pics and Plants. Kee em coming.

Ike


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice looking crypts!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome setup!


----------



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice emerged setup, Xema, congratulations!!!!

Is there any water movement in this setup?

Best regards!


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Xema!

Just amazing!

CU,

Sascha


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Rafael Diogo said:


> Nice emerged setup, Xema, congratulations!!!!
> 
> Is there any water movement in this setup?
> 
> Best regards!


there is a pump within, take the water in a corner and move it at the oposite corner.

Thank to everybody for the comments.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Xema, 

I think I missed those pictures. Can you please repost. 

Thanks


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

you can already see the pictures, only a problem with the server url.

Glad to see you Jay.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Very nice setup, Xema. Your pictures are fantastic and your cryptocorynes are so healthy and robust! 

Would you happen to have any tips for growing pygmaea and longicauda for me? These two have proven to be more difficult than the average crypt to grow to a large size/have many leaves.

Carlos


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Xema said:


> you can already see the pictures, only a problem with the server url.
> 
> Glad to see you Jay.


Xema,

Looks good ! Thanks for reposting.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Amazing. Does the Crypto-dome have a dome/cover to keep humidity, or is it open air? Thank you.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Xema, Nice setup.

I m currently trying out some crypt. will post some when they stable. 

Also looking for a chance to grow them emmerse..

Below are afew crypt which i hope to collect in the near future.
- Cryptocoryne keei 
- Cryptocoryne affinis 
- Cryptocoryne bullosa

Not sure if any of you have it? Maybe can share with me how you grow them?

Thanks
Best Regards
TS


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic     

I would want to cultivate them also I would give more information to me that you can ... fertilizer, light ...ecc..

tnk


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

czado said:


> Amazing. Does the Crypto-dome have a dome/cover to keep humidity, or is it open air? Thank you.


It´s closed to keep higth humidity. Thanks for your comments...



ts168 said:


> I m currently trying out some crypt. will post some when they stable.
> 
> Also looking for a chance to grow them emmerse..
> 
> ...


First one, thanks for your comments...

Second one, going to the theme that you want know...

Growing crypts in a outdoor set up, it´s a easy and cheap way to keep them, of course if the weather of your country is soft.

I was keeping keei and bullosa, both melted. In bullosa case, I tried to keep it submerged, but didn´t grow well... I think you must grow it in a sandy and acid soil and fast water flow will be fine. In keei case, I haven´t enought experience to send any advise... For the next time when I would get it... I will try keep in a sandy and neutral soil, with neutral bottom water and with fast flow.

You are a lucky man, not many people can go to collect that wonderful plants and enjoy with their habitats.

Some pics of the 2 keei that I receiveed lastly


















Bullosa...










Greets from Spain


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank Xena, 
What i mean collect here refer to buy from LFS or someone who bring in,
to add to my collection.

Will be looking forward to pickup some useful information from you.

Fast flowing water? hmm. Then i must setup a bigger tank?


----------

